# HOWTO use rcp ?



## Teo (Mar 28, 2001)

Hi,

I'd like to know if some of you guys have been using rcp to copy files from one computer to an other? I just cannot figure out how to make it works ... can someone give me pointer, directions .... 

thanks,

   -teo.


----------



## Solaris (Mar 28, 2001)

The syntax is:
rcp myfile host:/dir/to/copy/to

Before this you have to set up host equivelence in /etc/hosts.equiv (to trust a remote host) or in $HOME/.rhosts (to trust a particular user on a host).

For the hosts.equiv just list the host(s) eg:
mymac
g3po

The hosts.equiv file trusts all users on the host except root (I think).

For the .rhosts list the user and the host they live on, eg:
steve mymac
george g3po

The remote user gets the privs of the user who's home dir has the .rhosts file.

These files also allow acces to other 'r' commands like rsh and rlogin.

Remember that the man pages are a good way to see how a command works.


----------



## Teo (Mar 28, 2001)

Hi,

well, that's what I was trying ... and it wasn't working. So I did include in the netinfo /machines/ my hosts with the corresponding IP ... so I can now do my rcp with the hostname instead of the IP. And i get a "Permission Denied" message when I do the rcp .. the wierd thing is that no matter if I do have a .rhosts or not when i do a rlogin or an rsh ... it still asks for a password 

Do you have any idea ?

thanks,

   -teo.

[Edited by Teo on 03-29-2001 at 03:11 PM]


----------



## Solaris (Mar 29, 2001)

I suspect that you have not set up any host lookup stuff (a different ballgame entirely!). Try to ping the IP address of "myhost" if successful try the rcp again:

rcp myfile my.hosts.ip.address:/my/path

Under OS X local nameserver stuff is handled by NetInfo (which I am yet to get my head around).


----------



## jpbjpbjpb (Mar 30, 2001)

Don't bother using rcp.  Go to versiontracker and download & install the OpenSSH package, then use scp instead.

Turning on rsh/rcp/rlogin will make your machine insecure and is an extremely bad idea, especially if you're on cablemodem or DSL.

jpb


----------

